# speed for Aluminum



## NRG 4055 (Sep 11, 2013)

At what RPM or RPS do we need to run a carbide upspiral bit in order to cut 7/8 aluminum. Thank you.
-NRG 4055


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Punched.
(18-25KRPM)


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

Good question. I have a 1/4" thick 6061 aluminum plate i'd like to trim perfectly square and then add a slight bevel or round over to the edge. I'll do it on the router table/carbide bit, what speed?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Most of the flat bar that I have found in Sydney is 6060 T5.

Is that also easy to machine with the router and cut with the table saw?


----------



## NRG 4055 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you, Quillman for the information.
-NRG 4055


----------

